# 2x4 as roof rafters on an 11x9 shed with ridge beam



## rditz (Jan 6, 2011)

2x4 for that span is fine... make sure you have a decent pitch, will will help with snow shedding.. 

rod


----------



## amakarevic (Apr 12, 2007)

i was gonna go with only about 17 deg pitch because i don't want the roof to rise higher. i live in DC so not a whole lot of snow. do you think 2x4 will be sufficient to sustain 2 ft of snow at that low of a pitch? if not i can totally go with a 2x8 ridge beam and 2x6 rafters. what do you think?


----------



## rditz (Jan 6, 2011)

absolutely no problem..

I live in Ontario and we get a decent amount of snow. my 20x20 garage is a raftered roof and it is done with 2x4's 

go for it.

rod


----------



## Gary in WA (Mar 11, 2009)

Just make sure to use #2 grade lumber as #3 in SPF will only span 5'5". With that low a pitch (3.25) you are very close to 3/12 and lower pitch requires a ridge beam; http://publicecodes.citation.com/icod/irc/2009/icod_irc_2009_8_sec002_par017.htm

http://www.awc.org/calculators/span...d=10&submit=Calculate+Maximum+Horizontal+Span

If rafters span the 11’ and the ridge beam would be a 9’- 2x10 or 2-2x8’s for the 2475# load maximum using doug-fir (N).That is using your local 25# ground snow load. 


Gary


----------

